# WebCam



## donkey (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
Ok is not a freashwater tank but its just to show off my new Webcam


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Not bad for a WebCam...thanks for sharing


----------



## donkey (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice webcam

how much was that?


----------



## donkey (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
Over here in England it cost me £39. You can get them on amazon or EBay


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice.

very good quality


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks great. The cam is about $70 @ Staples in Canada if anyone wanted to know.


----------

